# Honourable Citizens of The Muslim World (from Jyllands-Posten)



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Seriously guys...this whole topic about the cartoons is just ridiculous. There have been texts and illustrations in both middle eastern and european media that have been far worse for the other side than this.

We have a thing called 'free speech' here in Europe. I don't agree with a lot of stuff written in some newspapers here, same as many people probably don't like my opinion about many topics. But that's the great thing about free speech and democracy. You're free to say whatever you like without having to fear any consequences...and you know what...I wouldn't want to have it any other way!

And if some Danish newspaper decides to make some fun of Mohammed...so what??? British newspapers make fun of Germans in quite a rude way all the time. Do I like it? No! But do I burn British flags because of that, boycott British products or hate the British population just because of a few morons working for some tabloid newspaper? Hell no!

Why can't some of you just don't act the same. Probably publish some cartoons in arab media that makes fun of Danes so you're even.

But the whole bullshit that has happened after the cartoons were released has gone way too far!


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

they will all burn in hell,


----------



## go mid east (Sep 19, 2005)

i agree with [email protected]

plus aren't there like enough wars, oppression, and innocent people being slaughtered to get mad about? this is just silly and the world thinks it's silly too.

as usual the relgious policeman, a saudi blogger living in london, has some cool things to say

http://muttawa.blogspot.com/

from his site:

"A Memo 
From: Royal Press Secretary
To: His Majesty
Date: 1st February 2006

Subject: Cartoons

As Your Majesty requested recently, in order to divert public attention from the regrettable demise of a small number of pilgrims in Makkah during the last Hajj, Saudi newspapers were instructed to revive the four-month-old story of cartoons about the Prophet (PBUH) in a Danish newspaper, and turn it into an attack on Denmark, together with a "spontaneous demand by the people" for a boycott of Danish goods.

So far this has worked reasonably well, although major Danish exports are bacon and lager beer, which we do not import, except as "special consignments" for some members of your family. There has also been some unfortunate "collateral damage" in that "Nido" was wrongly identified as a Danish product when it is in fact Swiss; also the boycott has resulted in several thousand Third World expatriates being laid off in the Saudi plants of the Danish dairy company Arla. However we cannot be expected to take the troubles of the entire world upon our shoulders."


----------



## Tractor (Jun 18, 2005)

Seems obvious it isn't just the American's who are controlled by their country's media...


----------



## Hviid (Jan 8, 2005)

go_mid_east said:


> http://muttawa.blogspot.com/


Thats an interesting site! Even there you'll see other drawings/illustrations made by Italians, Americans, and even some Arabian people!

Here's another interesting website i found with other drawings that have been published in books, etc, by countries all over the world:
http://www.zombietime.com/mohammed_image_archive/


----------



## Ben_Burj (Aug 28, 2005)




----------



## Black_Shaheen (Jun 10, 2005)

As a Muslim, I disagree with this boycott, because it seems to be only temporary. Instead of depending on the west for butter and dairy products, why dont we develop ourselves so that we wont need to trade with them or embargo them ? This whole issue is silly. What about the few Danish people that need their jobs to feed their families, that dont hate the Prophet that way ? What is their responsibility ?

We should have been wiser, and not given Jyllands Posten the Biggest Marketing Campaign in the World. If you want to fight the Media, Dont make a Big Deal out of it. And while were at it, to not entertain Doubt, I say **** the Jyllands Posten and anyone that hates us Muslims.

We have no one to Blame here but ourselves. Political Backwardness and Lack of Freedom of Speech is why we are Bothered by External Events while out Internal Situaiton Falls apart.

I am going to continue to Buy Danish.


----------



## Red aRRow (Jul 5, 2005)

Black_Shaheen said:


> As a Muslim, I disagree with this boycott, because it seems to be only temporary. Instead of depending on the west for butter and dairy products, why dont we develop ourselves so that we wont need to trade with them or embargo them ? This whole issue is silly. What about the few Danish people that need their jobs to feed their families, that dont hate the Prophet that way ? What is their responsibility ?
> 
> We should have been wiser, and not given Jyllands Posten the Biggest Marketing Campaign in the World. If you want to fight the Media, Dont make a Big Deal out of it. And while were at it, to not entertain Doubt, I say **** the Jyllands Posten and anyone that hates us Muslims.
> 
> ...


I agree with mostly all of your points. However as a sign of my protest I will continue the boycott of all the countries who have printed the image. There's a ton of choices of products from all over the world. It's not like it's going to make life difficult for me or something.


----------



## Red aRRow (Jul 5, 2005)

Ben_Burj said:


>


:lol: :lol: :lol: 
That's what I have been saying all along. All this hullabaloo about the so called 'feedom of speech' is very hypocritical and selectively applied.


----------



## cphdude (Apr 18, 2004)

Red aRRow said:


> I agree with mostly all of your points. However as a sign of my protest I will continue the boycott of all the countries who have printed the image. There's a ton of choices of products from all over the world. It's not like it's going to make life difficult for me or something.


Good for you. Just so you are up to speed, those countries now include, Denmark, Norway, Iceland, Germany, France, Italy, Holland, Spain, and now also Jordan....

Have fun at the supermarket...


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

^ The cheif editor is already fired in france 



Red aRRow said:


> I agree with mostly all of your points. However as a sign of my protest I will continue the boycott of all the countries who have printed the image. There's a ton of choices of products from all over the world. It's not like it's going to make life difficult for me or something.


I agree :yes:


----------



## cphdude (Apr 18, 2004)

smussuw said:


> ^ The cheif editor is already fired in france


well, i asume you will still demand an apology from the government of those countries, and boycot them untill you do, like you have with Denmark. After all, you dont have double standarts, do you?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

> France Soir owner Raymond Lakah, *an Egyptian magnate*, fired managing editor Jacques Lefranc after the publication. Lefranc's wife, Marie-Jeanne, said Thursday that her husband was unavailable for comment but that he was fired because of the drawings -- even though he initially opposed their publication http://www.cnn.com/2006/WORLD/europe/02/02/france.cartoon.ap/index.html


Makes you think what whould happen if French imployers start doing the same doesn't it?



> Palestinian gunmen briefly took up position outside the European Commission's office Thursday, demanding apologies from the governments of France, Denmark and Norway after newspapers in these countries printed the caricatures.
> 
> In Pakistan, more than 300 Islamic students protested, chanting "Death to Denmark" and "Death to France.


 :lol: 


BTW when are the boycott of France, Iceland, Sweden, Italy, the Netherlands and Spain going to begin?

Or is it only the small countries the people have the guts to bully?


----------



## Blue Viking (Dec 15, 2005)

Hey guys,

I have a question to the good people of the UAE. Since the drawings have now been printed in German and Italian papers, will people that own German og Italian made cars now punish the governments of those two countries by walking instead of driving in their cars?? I mean, a boycot is a boycot, right? And if all the car producing countries in the world print the comics, you've always got the camels :rofl:

Anyway, I hope this is all resolved peacefully. This isn't a really serious issue - I mean, it's not as if some one was killed or anything bad like that. 

There is a lot of anger and tenseness in the air, and I hope some of the angry people will go home and kiss their girl friend, laugh at a good joke, buy flowers for their loved one, pat their dog and watch their children play, and just relax and enjoy life. GUys, remember: Life is beautiful!

Have a nice day everyone. Peace and love!!


----------



## Onur (Dec 2, 2004)

A forumer is in the brig. Because he written about silly caricatures. He is Kuvvaci.


----------



## Hviid (Jan 8, 2005)

Another French newspaper (Le Monde) just published their own Mohammed cartoon









It's pretty hilarious... the drawing is "made up" by these words: "I cannot draw the prophet" :lol:


----------



## go mid east (Sep 19, 2005)

Ben_Burj said:


>


Your point makes sense because equating another religion in the same fashion may be controversial as well. (Though I'm not really sure how racist portrayal of African people ties in, but it is still very widespread, common, and acceptable in many places - I saw a Tin Tin book (new) for sale just the other day in a major bookstore with both a caricatured black man and Arabic characters always saying "by Allah!"

It's just as controversial as these cartoons.

I saw the same Tin Tin book translated in Arabic in Abu Dhabi. Should the UAE ban its own products?

This situation is political, there are numerous things to get mad about in the world, but it just depends on which idiot says what to get mad about.

I'd rather be mad about innocent people dying every day in Iraq and Palestine, in the name of religion and money.

Not some stupid cartoon.


----------



## Dubai-King (Apr 17, 2005)

Ben_Burj said:


>




Can someone pleaaaaaase translate this?


----------



## Saif (Jul 31, 2005)

cphdude said:


> Good for you. Just so you are up to speed, those countries now include, Denmark, Norway, Iceland, Germany, France, Italy, Holland, Spain, and now also Jordan....
> 
> Have fun at the supermarket...


Jordan?

what jordan did?

anyway its stupid to boycott everybody because they re-published those cartoons. its everywhere on the net , what do you think muslims are? stupid ?

the only thing that made this issue come to this is your governments arrogant responds months ago.

when ambassdors of 10 countries want to meet your PM , the PM shouldve met with them and NOT refusing. if he did and with smart diplomatic way he wouldve solved the problem and it wont get to even 1% of what it is now.

as simple as that.


----------



## Saif (Jul 31, 2005)

Black_Shaheen said:


> As a Muslim, I disagree with this boycott, because it seems to be only temporary. Instead of depending on the west for butter and dairy products, why dont we develop ourselves so that we wont need to trade with them or embargo them ? This whole issue is silly. What about the few Danish people that need their jobs to feed their families, that dont hate the Prophet that way ? What is their responsibility ?
> 
> We should have been wiser, and not given Jyllands Posten the Biggest Marketing Campaign in the World. If you want to fight the Media, Dont make a Big Deal out of it. And while were at it, to not entertain Doubt, I say **** the Jyllands Posten and anyone that hates us Muslims.
> 
> ...



wisly said,

i also think that there are many people who have nothing to do with this, and their lives will get effected. 

its the Danish government's mistake, the government is a one entity while the muslims are millions who need some type of diplomatic replay to cool them down

i have to admitt it got silly, and almost 80% of the people i know here in UAE did NOT see those drawings and they are imagining somethings even worse.

those drawings were insulting there is no question about that, they are showing hatred and wrong messages about muslims.

but if look through history we can see the religion went through tough times and situations and it still under attack from different directions and instead we as muslims give the correct impression about the religion we are showing that we are protesting against a drawing which WE have the RIGHT to do so, But its Clear that the message is not going through the Westerns mind ( mostly), and so far many are using this to show that the Muslims are backwards and against "freedom of Speach/press/expression" WHICH is so not the case.


bottom line there have been Wrong messages going on from Both sides Before these drawings and after these drawings and still going till now.

i think the only solution for this is to be done through governments and mainly the Danish government it isnt too late.

and clearly BOTH are getting effected (not in a good way) and Few who are benifiting from all this.
:cheers:


----------



## Saif (Jul 31, 2005)

^^^ oh globill Civilized world huh? :rofl: 

honey civilization started in the middle east and it will always be the Cradle of Civilizations. :rock:

yea and that was when your ancestors were living in caves. :cheers:


----------



## globill (Dec 4, 2005)

How did you feel about the destruction of the ancient Buddhist statues???

And seriously, stop using infidel technology. Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Saif (Jul 31, 2005)

those "technology's basics started from the middle east smar ass.

so all you did is steal it and develop it using our oil and money by force through occupations. <<< that was just a replay on your style.



so **** off and go back to your caves.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

this thread is attracting germs hno:


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Tractor said:


> Do you:
> 
> A/ Demand a high-profile apology, the resignation of the editor & staff in question and work with the EU governments to ensure this kind of thing can't happen again .... AND work very hard to improve the reputation of Muslim people & explain why offense was caused...
> 
> ...


of course the 1st one but whose reputation needs to be improved? 

You dont wanna know how stinky the west's reputation is in the Islamic world so I guess it is mutual :haha:

what goes around comes around


----------

